# Paranoid or Smart ??



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

After reading about others staying away from certain areas due to the holiday and any terror or crowd problems..I have found myself not wanting to travel too far from home these days. With that being said, after flying to SC to see family last month and sitting at busy airports...I just don't like not having "control" if anything does happen. Now I'm not "nutty" over it...but, would say..cautious. I enjoy being home on the homestead after working all these years..crowds and busy places,spending money I don't have isn't in my plans much anymore. Anyone feel the same ??


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

I am not paranoid. I am just old and antisocial


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Sometimes paranoid is smart.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

"you're not paranoid if they really are out to get you"


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Home is the best place to be. That is where you have the most control. Not paranoid, smart and cautious is my call... :idea:

Matt


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

Paranoia is just the first stage in planning.

Even in the best of times staying away from crowds is wise.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

You are not paranoid. I think that our society is becoming more unstable and someone can snap and kill/hurt a lot of others in a real hurry. We all want to feel control over our lives and we can't control other's actions.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Kmac15 said:


> I am not paranoid. I am just old and antisocial


 I'm not ANTI-social, just A-social, grumpy, and no longer willing to put up with carp that people think is normal or required.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

it's not if your paranoid it's if your paranoid enough

I like to drive , I like to keep the tank 1/2 full and have food and such with being prepared is not a bad idea.

if it dominates your mind or makes you have no fun then back off and relax all the worry isn't good either 

whats coming will come and we will meet it the best we can when it gets here


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Most of the time now, being in "public" just makes me shake my head. The way people act, the things they say, etc, etc. It's quite depressing at times.


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

Lookin4GoodLife said:


> Most of the time now, being in "public" just makes me shake my head. The way people act, the things they say, etc, etc. It's quite depressing at times.


Me too! Poorly dressed (I am talking about women trying to "stuff 10 pounds of flour in a 5 pound sack", pajamas, dressed like a hooker, etc.), rude, letting kids run amok with no regard for other people, etc. It has gotten to the point I dread having to go to town!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think after a certain age it&#8217;s no longer fun to be around crowds of people you don&#8217;t know. The first time you go to an airport, it&#8217;s exciting. The first time you ride in a plane it&#8217;s exciting. Then, it isn&#8217;t. Then, it&#8217;s just wasting time when you could be doing something else. That&#8217;s not paranoid or smart thinking, it&#8217;s just changing.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

I dont really get the wearing pjs all over either. I see middle aged men with spongebob pajama pants at the grocery store...it is like we just dont care any more. Then I see the folks who are up from Mexico to shop and they are all dressed to the nines while american women (of all ethnicities) run around with their fat hanging out all over. It is mystery to me. And I also dont get men and women walking around walmart or anyplace with their herd of kids while no one is watching the kids and both parents are on their smart phones acting dumb.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm very grateful I'm retired & don't have to travel for biz anymore.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

sisterpine said:


> I dont really get the wearing pjs all over either. I see middle aged men with spongebob pajama pants at the grocery store...it is like we just dont care any more. Then I see the folks who are up from Mexico to shop and they are all dressed to the nines while american women (of all ethnicities) run around with their fat hanging out all over. It is mystery to me. And I also dont get men and women walking around walmart or anyplace with their herd of kids while no one is watching the kids and both parents are on their smart phones acting dumb.


Like, like, like, like, like. That pj thing drives me NUTS. I've sent my daughter back in the house for trying to wear pj's out and about. Not having it. If your too lazy to get dressed then I don't want to be seen with you. I just don't understand it.


----------



## NJ Rich (Dec 14, 2005)

The first half of paranoid is being cautious. If you are afraid to go out and can't sleep maybe you have let some of the news get out of hand. I have been there and done that.

Many of us are here in this particular section of HT because we are cautious and want to be prepared. There is nothing wrong with that. Although I have family members who think I am a wacko about being prepared. I am a low level preper compared to many. 

I sleep better knowing I have some preps. My wife does also but flip flops about stocking items.

With all the news about Jade Helm 15; other countries; and radical groups it is hard not to get a little paranoid. Stay connected with friends and visit here...... We are actually a support group for each other. :buds::happy:


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

You are paranoid.
One of the last places something is going to happen in this country is at an airport.
All the larger airports, and most of the middle sized airports in this country have their own cops and swat teams.

With constant surveillance, and overwhelming show of armed force present, there is little or no chance something of a terror nature is going to happen at an airport.

On the other hand,
154 TSA employees have been convicted of sexual assaults,
Over 100 have been busted on child porn charges,
12 have gone to jail for running GUNS on aircraft,
300 have been charged with drug smuggling on aircraft,
0ver 700 have been charged with systematically searching/robbing your luggage,

In controlled testing, 97% of simulated bombs got through TSA screening.

Number of terrorists caught by TSA.... ZERO!

-----------

You are MUCH more likely to be hit by a drunk driver,
Some idiot set fireworks off that injures you,
You setting off fireworks that injure YOU,
Or you get food poisoning from the 4th of July food people leave out in the heat...

----------

Increased security cost the US tax payer $3 BILLION extra dollars,
IT'S BIG BUSINESS TO KEEP YOU SCARED ALL THE TIME!
And there isn't any shortage of people willing to cash in on the taxpayer gravy train...

The fact is, 
I don't go too far for the weekend of the 4th.
Local food/fireworks are fine with me, and I don't particularly like large crowds, driving when 1/3 of the people on the road have been drinking, ect.
I'm not crazy about being in a big, sweaty crowd simply because I don't care for the heat, sweaty people, screaming kids, ect.

I went fishing at a NON-recreational lake (no drunken idiots in boats screaming around), Got some home made ice cream, and watched the fire works...
No issues other than the usual sun burns, screaming kids, ect.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Roadking said:


> Home is the best place to be. That is where you have the most control. Not paranoid, smart and cautious is my call... :idea:
> 
> Matt


 
...............I propose we change the name of the "Bugout" Bag to ......How To Get Home Bag.....! , fordy


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

Already have a get home bag in the truck for the times I am out...also good for traffic jams, accidents, and bad weather on the road.

Matt


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

fordy said:


> ...............I propose we change the name of the "Bugout" Bag to ......How To Get Home Bag.....! , fordy


That's what we call them. Oldest has one tha she will not remove from her trunk. "Cause in an emergency she has ta get home. Mom has all the good stuff."


----------



## hilly7 (Jul 12, 2015)

sisterpine said:


> I dont really get the wearing pjs all over either. I see middle aged men with spongebob pajama pants at the grocery store...it is like we just dont care any more. Then I see the folks who are up from Mexico to shop and they are all dressed to the nines while american women (of all ethnicities) run around with their fat hanging out all over. It is mystery to me. And I also dont get men and women walking around walmart or anyplace with their herd of kids while no one is watching the kids and both parents are on their smart phones acting dumb.


You have just described East TN. Go to check out, Teller is on a smart phone. The next person in line is on a Smart Phone usually dressed in PJs with enough metal in their body to avoid magnets and enough ink you have no idea what color they use to be. Stupid People don't need smart phones. 

One of my daughters got me a T Shirt for Father's Day that says, "I'm not anti-social, I'm anti-stupid." She did that after hearing me and a friend talk when I said go to the Mall and watch the next 4 people walking your way. 3 of them are stupid and if you can't spot which 3, guess what.


----------

